# Web form to pass credentials to open Outlook Web Access



## Chris_E (Feb 16, 2006)

Hi all

My customer would like to have a login form on their website so that upon entering the userid and password and submitting the data, OWA starts up in a new browser window and the userid and password is forwarded to log them in.

Is this possible?

Chris


----------



## StillAlive (Oct 24, 2008)

I beleive it is but 1st you must have Form-Based Authentication enabled within Exchange

1. Open Exchange System Manager
2. go to the Server folder and expand it
3. go to the "protocols" folder and expand it
4. expand "http"
5. Right-click on the Exchange Virtual Server and select Properties
6. On the Settings tab, click to select the Enable Forms Based Authentication check-box.
7. Click Ok, and click Ok to dismiss the warning message.
8. Restart the IIS services either from the Services snap-in or from the IIS Admin snap-in.

after all of this, the users will see a login form on OWA instead of a login prompt. look at the source of this form and just copy it. create the new form on the customers website using the same fields and paramethers that OWA uses.

I hope this helps.


----------



## StillAlive (Oct 24, 2008)

also this article will probably help you, also..it will tell you how to configure Exchange to accept usernames only instead of the standard DOMAIN\Username or [email protected] login formats

http://www.msexchange.org/tutorials/OWA2003Forms-based-Authentication-default-domain.html

also, please remember that its best to apply an SSL certificate to this form and make sure all your code is secure.


----------



## Chris_E (Feb 16, 2006)

Awesome!

Thats a great step in the right direction!

Thank you

Chris


----------

